# Got a new 2005 3/4 HD Ext Cab



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Guys
I got a new truck today. 2005 Chevy 3/4 HD Ext Cab short box. Just like my last one it's red and has the Plow Prep and Trailering Package. Man its ride's alot better than my 2001 Reg Cab 3/4 HD. It has alot more goodies inside than my 2001 did. Will post picture's later this weekend.
I know have to get my strobe's ordered and the sat radio back in it. I also need to shop for a plow. 
My old truck had a 8ft Curtis, I'm looking at a blizzard 810 or a Boss 8 ft Heavy Duty, so if any of you guy's are running one of those tell me the good and bad about them. I want a plow that is easy to hook up. Well got to go to the airport and go flying.

Regard's Mike


----------



## Chevy05 (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Fly Kelly I cant wait to see your pics of the truck..Im a True chevy fan!!!! If you dont mind me askin how much did you pay for the truck, what goodies you got with it, and possible how much per month you pay..if you dony want to answer that question it;s fine...But anyway Im in the market for a new chevy 1500 or 2500 both ext. cab with lots of options, im just lookin for good prices..HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!....RYAN


----------



## rarbs (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Chevy Silverado 2500HD w/Snow Pkg.*

Just wondering if you got the 2500 HD with the 6.0 L or the Duramax + The Allison Transmission. I'm in the market for a new chevy also however my local snow plow dealer said I need at least 5,000 gawr to handle either the blizzard 810 or a boss v-plow. Let me know what the gawr is for your truck - thanks. I'm looking at the 2500HD with the 6.0 L crew cab short bed. We have 3 kids, so we need the crew cab.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

i have a 2004 2500hd and i will tell u that the 810 is REALLY HEAVY i can tell tyou for sure that i will have more front end problems with this truck then my others with straight blades and you should expect to wear the truck out quicker the plow ways 1200 pounds thats almost double what a western 8foot proplow ways it is forsure a stronger plow but it might be better to have the plow be the week link instead of your truck. not that i dont love the plow and it is very time effecient, but i also don't think i will buy another there is a lot of moving parts to brake and they are pricey. if it is going to be a work truck and you aren't worried a bout abusing it than go for it!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

thats sweet ya gotta new truck! Time for ya to get a new avatar! LOL


----------



## rarbs (May 5, 2005)

Hey Frostie - should i be looking at a 3500 if i'm interested in a Blizzard 810 to support the added weight?

The only problem the 3500 crew cab only comes in a long bed.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

Chevy05 said:


> Hey Fly Kelly I cant wait to see your pics of the truck..Im a True chevy fan!!!! If you dont mind me askin how much did you pay for the truck, what goodies you got with it, and possible how much per month you pay..if you dony want to answer that question it;s fine...But anyway Im in the market for a new chevy 1500 or 2500 both ext. cab with lots of options, im just lookin for good prices..HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!....RYAN


i just got mine last mth 2500HD loaded list for 39000 got it for 29000 
on star ,sat radio bose six speaker +sub .its got it all  purplebou


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Here are some picture's


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

One more picture,man I love this new truck, this fall it will have a Boss or a Blizzard on the front.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Sweet looking rig there Mike! What kind of plowing will you be doing mostly? Lots or driveways? I'd go with the Boss V for drives and smaller lots, 810 if doing mostly all lots. But I'm just a little guy in this biz, I'm sure you'll get better advice from some of the members that have been doing this awhile. 

Congrats man!

Buck


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

sweet rig dude just like mine


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Great lookin HD. Congrats on the new truck. Can't wait to see it with the plow on.

William


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I love that truck Mike. Hopefully 10 years from now ill be rolling around in something like that checking up on my crews and stuff. LOL. heres a pic of my beast! shes such a beauty...

im just wondering, is that spot on the passenger side just from the AC?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Premier- yeah that is just from the A/C. Don't worry about it at all. Nice lookin truck.

William


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

MIKE........Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!

Assembled in the Pontiac Mich. plant I assume ?..............

Are you gonna notch the front air dam for the new plow installation
or are ya gonna pull it off?..............geo.............


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Up North said:


> Sweet looking rig there Mike! What kind of plowing will you be doing mostly? Lots or driveways? I'd go with the Boss V for drives and smaller lots, 810 if doing mostly all lots. But I'm just a little guy in this biz, I'm sure you'll get better advice from some of the members that have been doing this awhile.
> 
> Congrats man!
> 
> Buck


Thanks Buck, mostly lots I have 2 driveways but I think I will pass them on next winter, pain in the butt. I really like the Blizzard 810 and there is a Dealer Local. The Boss Dealer is less than 5 miles from my house and it's on my route so its a tough call.

Regard's Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

sonjaab said:


> MIKE........Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Assembled in the Pontiac Mich. plant I assume ?..............
> 
> ...


Yea George it was born and assembled in Pontiac MI UAW Local 594. I'm going to notch the air dam, my old truck it was was taken off and I wish they would have notched it.
I just got the spray in bedliner done and ordered the stainless steal bedrails for it. Next will be some strobes for the front and back. This fall the new plow, let it snow.

Regards Mike


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

rarbs i dont thin kit will matter alot as i understand it the only real change is the tires between the 2500hd and the 3500 this is why it has a higher rating i just think that if you realy want a 810. dont think you are not going to put ALOT OF STRESS on the front end. i will tell you know that in four years witch win my payments run out on this truck it will be pretty well wore out and time to trade it in. now having said that with the larger grocery store parking lots and the apartments were you have to carry the snow forever the plow really shines and it does save me a lot of time.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

flykelley said:


> Yea George it was born and assembled in Pontiac MI UAW Local 594. I'm going to notch the air dam, my old truck it was was taken off and I wish they would have notched it.
> I just got the spray in bedliner done and ordered the stainless steal bedrails for it. Next will be some strobes for the front and back. This fall the new plow, let it snow.
> 
> Regards Mike


you dont have to cut the air dam boss & western both can be put on with out any cutting check them out


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

vipereng2 said:


> you dont have to cut the air dam boss & western both can be put on with out any cutting check them out


Well Im gald to hear that. My friend bought a 2004 Chevy 3/4 HD last fall and they cut his air dam, but it was the dealers lot truck left over from the winter before.

Regrads Mike


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

*here is one of mine*

just like yours


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

*in side*

see


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Mike nice truck you have there. What type of bed liner? Rhino? That is what I put in mine and boy do I love it. 

JP


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Young Pup said:


> Mike nice truck you have there. What type of bed liner? Rhino? That is what I put in mine and boy do I love it.
> 
> JP


Young Pup,
Ni its a Herciliner, they wanted wat to much for a sprayin liner. Over $400.00 and I use to paint alot of cars so I know how to prep a box for a liner. Took about 3-4 hrs to get it ready and about 1-2 hrs to do it.

Mike


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

VIPER & MIKE............Yup....Western and I assume Fisher have
a newer designed mount that requires no air dam cutting.

BUT............IT SITS EVEN LOWER !!!!!!!!!
Adding to the already chronic LOW ground clearance on these
new GMs. Something to think about..............

ME.......I just took off the air dam on my 01 and 04s.....geo


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

The ultramount may have low ground clearance but if you take the receivers off you get it all back


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BLADE....This is true.....But I haven't see the new mount in
person mounted on a GM or why no air dam cutting is
required........
I just noticed the part # diffs. in a few posts here.

Sure miss my old hard mount Western unit that would raise
higher than the trucks hood and stack mountains !...LOL!!!!!!

But I love the clean look of the new ones with full removal
of plow unit !...................geo


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

sonjaab said:


> VIPER & MIKE............Yup....Western and I assume Fisher have
> a newer designed mount that requires no air dam cutting.
> 
> BUT............IT SITS EVEN LOWER !!!!!!!!!
> ...


then you got no fog lights?


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

blade_masters said:


> The ultramount may have low ground clearance but if you take the receivers off you get it all back


what receivers you talking about 
the receivers for the plow take them off for the summer


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

NAH..............No fogs..........I knew in advance that the air dam
had to be cut and removal was the only way out !

Most of the fog equipped trucks esp. the GMCs were loaded
with extra dodads not to mention $40k+ on the sticker ! 
So I avoided them anyhoo...............

I did want the "big bass" look GMC but pickings under 40k
were NOT to be found ! Esp. in BLACK..............
So a new Chevy 6.0 x-cab SB with cloth guts, a/c, cd and all
power goodies plus the WORK goodies: plow prep., locker, 
trailer tow, etc. was just over $35k.

Minus my GM employee/retiree/family deal, rebates, GM Card
points, loyalty bonus, etc...................

Not to mention the KILLER trade in I got for my 01 Chevy 
x-cab. (These trucks go for CRAZY money used in my parts!)

I got a heck of a deal...........  ................geo


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

vipereng2 said:


> what receivers you talking about
> the receivers for the plow take them off for the summer


Head over to Western's web site. The new ultra mount's have reciever brackets that the plow slides into when mounted. You can take the reciever brackets off when the plow is not in use for better ground clearnace.

William


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

sonjaab said:


> NAH..............No fogs..........I knew in advance that the air dam
> had to be cut and removal was the only way out !
> 
> Most of the fog equipped trucks esp. the GMCs were loaded
> ...


mine has everything and got for 28,500


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

VIPER...With the deal I paid $23k out the door minus my
$20k 01 trade in..............  

That GM employee deal is the cats axx !!!!!


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

when we are moving snow piles back we have to push the piles over the curb and with a lower mount it would bottom out i would just cut the air dam


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

karl klein said:


> when we are moving snow piles back we have to push the piles over the curb and with a lower mount it would bottom out i would just cut the air dam


iam going to have too check that out if thats the case then you have toocut :crying:


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

sonjaab said:


> VIPER...With the deal I paid $23k out the door minus my
> $20k 01 trade in..............
> 
> That GM employee deal is the cats axx !!!!!


i dident have a tread in or the gm deal :crying:


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

VIPER and others................GM is running the "GM in the driveway"
promotion still. A GM employee/retiree can sponsor ANYONE so
they can get the GM Supplier price.

Not as good as the employee/retiree deal BUT you NO pay
DOC fees (up to $500 in some areas) or advertising fees
($500 or so)...........................

Thats why I swap my rigs after 3 HARD NY winters..........
Late model GM 3/4 ex-cab 4x4s go for CRAZY money in my hood !

I LOVE $241 month payments on a $pendy new rig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

sonjaab said:


> I LOVE $241 month payments on a $pendy new rig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


    Hell, I could afford that. Thats a hell of a deal.

William


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Well Guys
I have been checking out plows for my new truck, it came down to two plows. The Boss 8 ft straight blade and the Blizzard 810. The Boss came in about $3900. installed and the Blizzard will cost about $4500.00 installed. The Blizzard is the winner. For the little bit extra money for the Blizzard make's it a hands down winner. 
I did a little subbing for the retailer in my area for Blizzard, he has parts in stock and I have his cell phone number if I need parts during a storm. I don't see how I can go wrong on this deal. I will have to wait till Sept or early Oct to get it installed but that will be one less thing in the yard to work around. I can't wait for it to snow.

Regards Mike


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

MIKE.....What happened to your old plow?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

sonjaab said:


> MIKE.....What happened to your old plow?


Hi George I sold it with the truck, didn't feel like messing around and taking it off and putting it back on. The guy who bought my truck was happy.

Regards Mike


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Get some timbrens and run a **** ton of ballast behind the rears. My nose squats bad with no ballast, with the right amount of ballast it drops less than 1.5" with it raised


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

flykelley said:


> Well Guys
> I have been checking out plows for my new truck, it came down to two plows. The Boss 8 ft straight blade and the Blizzard 810. The Boss came in about $3900. installed and the Blizzard will cost about $4500.00 installed. The Blizzard is the winner. For the little bit extra money for the Blizzard make's it a hands down winner.
> I did a little subbing for the retailer in my area for Blizzard, he has parts in stock and I have his cell phone number if I need parts during a storm. I don't see how I can go wrong on this deal. I will have to wait till Sept or early Oct to get it installed but that will be one less thing in the yard to work around. I can't wait for it to snow.
> 
> Regards Mike


 iam going to go with a boss i got a  05 chevy 2500HD


----------

